

Patching an application from a device driver - jgrahamc
http://codeconfessional.tumblr.com/post/121673506725/patching-an-application-from-a-device-driver

======
bjwbell
This is done often in GPU drivers mostly via patching shaders, related
[http://richg42.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-truth-on-opengl-
driv...](http://richg42.blogspot.com/2014/05/the-truth-on-opengl-driver-
quality.html)

~~~
csense
This was really eye-opening. Thanks for posting this

------
endymi0n
Is there any way to submit to your bug? I'd have some stories to share :)

~~~
jgrahamc
Oops. Forgot to enable submissions. Try a refresh.

